# LIMA - FEB 2010**** por fayo.*****DE TODO



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

FOTOS DE UN VIAJE FAMILIAR.....

DONDE APRECIAREMOS DE TODO.................SI LOS AMIGOS FORISTAS QUISIERAN ORDENAR EN LOS FOROS CORRESPONDIENTES EN BUENA HORA, PUES HAY ACTUALIZACIONES DE LOS PROYECTOS Y LO MEJOR DE LA CIUDAD....


INICIO : TARAPOTO, AEROPUERTO, PAISAJES, LLEGADA, ENTRANDO A LA CIUDAD Y TODO LO MEJOR....





































VISTA DE BELLAVISTA Y JUANJUI


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que islas son esas que se ven bajo el ala del avión?

saludos


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*q salado soy*

se me borro mas de 20 imagenes..............

les dejo por hoy con este sobreviviente................


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

La primera foto del _thread_, con el Westin en todo su esplendor, está muy impresionante.


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

cesium said:


> Que islas son esas que se ven bajo el ala del avión?
> 
> saludos


La islas se llaman Hormigas de Afuera, tan baja fue la aproximación a Lima???

Primera vez que veo el aeropuerto de Tarapoto y parece ser bonito y grande.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Wow que buen ojo... Esperamos con ansias que continues posteando, me parece o el año pasado tambien se te borraron varias fotos, eres un poco "salado" amigo :colgate:


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

francamente soy piña.....entro a imageshack.us y cuando 6 fotos ya estan cargados se cuelga el pc....
pero el archivo lo tengo.....


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos fayo, ojalá hayas disfrutado la estadía.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Están buenas las fotos, espero que puedas encontrar el resto de fotos que tomaste. El Centro Financiero necesita una renovación urgente de su mobiliario urbano y cableado subterráneo.

Saludos.


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Buenas fotos. Me pregunto porque no se hacen mas edificios como el de Ripley. O sea una tienda en la primera planta y un edificio arriba...


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Excelentes fotos Fayo!!!!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Parece que los árboles de la Brasil están medios moribundos.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

todavia hay mas....


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Hay fotos con ángulos muy buenos, lástima que hay lunas y vidrios de por medio.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

espectaculares fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BRAVO FAYO!!!!!


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

fayo said:


> VISTA DE BELLAVISTA Y JUANJUI


Están cheveres la fotos, pero creo que en esta foto no aparece Bellavista, más bien creo que son Juanjuí y Tingo de Saposoa, saludos.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

la pantera está chévere!!


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

No nos abremos cruzado en Gamarra ayer...???


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Muy buenas tus fotos Fayo.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

esa foto aerea, inicia en tingo de saposoa, mas bellavista y al fondo aparece juanjui.....es decir hay mas de 45 km.....


tengo mas fotos pero me da flojera....hoy mañana no.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

haber unas fotitos


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

hay masssssssssssssssssssssssss....


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Me gustan las fotos, hay varias que estan muy buenas!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos Fayo, sube mas please.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

WOWW!! :banana: Mi ordenador no termina de cargar por completo las fotos, alguien sabe que podría ser?? Amigo te has dado una vueltaza por varios distritos, y con pleno sol!! (bueno tu debes estar acostumbrado ) Hasta fuiste al Parque de las leyendas :happy: espero hayas encontrado Lima algo menos caótica, danos tu impresión. Saludos y la proxima avisa pa reunir algunos foristas! :lol: kay:


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Penosa situación*



fayo said:


>


^^En los zoológicos no les dan espacio suficiente a los cóndores para que puedan desplegar sus grandes alas y surcar los aires.hno:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

dannyhighrise said:


> WOWW!! :banana: *Mi ordenador no termina de cargar por completo las fotos, alguien sabe que podría ser?? *Amigo te has dado una vueltaza por varios distritos, y con pleno sol!! (bueno tu debes estar acostumbrado ) Hasta fuiste al Parque de las leyendas :happy: espero hayas encontrado Lima algo menos caótica, danos tu impresión. Saludos y la proxima avisa pa reunir algunos foristas! :lol: kay:


A mi me pasa lo mismo pero solo con las fotos de Fayo y la verdad no se por que.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Libidito said:


> A mi me pasa lo mismo pero solo con las fotos de Fayo y la verdad no se por que.


Ya somos 3 hno: y solo con las fotos de fayo.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Me parece muy interesante esa perpectiva de los edificios vistos desde el zanjón, la foto tiene un dinamismo especial y espacial.

saludos


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

lima ha cambiado muchisimo y mayormente para bien......francamente he venido a pasear 9 dias con mi familia luego de 9 meses....y lo recorri por todos los distritos, norte, centro, sur, este y oeste de lima............me gaste mis ahorros despues de tanto trabajo en la construccion.

me falta comparar lima con ciudades casi de su mismo nivel para ver en que nivel estamos.......pronto tratare de ir a guayaquil y quito.....tambien bogota y posiblemente panama (el dubai de latinoamerica).

si recordaramos lima en los ochenta y noventa,,,,era calcuta....con borrachos en la plaza san martin, ambulantes y caos vehicular en el centro especialmente en la avenida abancay, micros sumamente llenos y viejos, basura por todos lados, muchos mendigos y pordioseros en todos lados, no habia seguridad, ni orden, y la ciudad era un caos....

lima hoy no es la maravilla, pero sus parques estan llenos de arboles, avenidas q se enverdecen, mucho atractivo, mucho turismo en el centro, un arreglo de 100% con respecto a 20 años--


hay mucho por hablar pero lima es ahora rival de muchas urbes latinoamericana en todo y en especial en turismo....esperemos que a 5 años estemos con lo q nos falta.....rascacielos.....

luego pongo mas fotos...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos .... un poco de todo


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que buen aporte. Me gustarón varias fotos, sobre todo las de San Isidro.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*hay mucha construccion.*











a lo largo de toda la av. javier prado oeste, existe mas de quince proyectos por construirce o en inicios que varian entre 8 a 18 pisos, y en el interior de los distritos de san isidro residencial y financiero, ademas en los distritos de surco, san miguel, pueblo libre, magdalena, lince y pueblo libre hay mucha actividad en la construccion....terrenos cercados, otros solo con sus carteles y algunos ya en la fase de cimentacion con las gruas, es por ello que se nota muchas mezcladoras vehiculares o trompos giratorios de UNICON y .........que se deslizan en cada momento por la ciudad.............

y me olvidaba q en miraflores en la av. larco a 50 m de larco mar hay un terreno muy amplio q sirve como cochera que me contaron estan en elaboracion de un gran proyecto inmobiliario......mas datos por averiguar .


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

me preocupa q nosalen en mi pc. las fotos completas................no se si en el de ustedes sale igual.....seria muy penoso, pues despues de tanto esfuerzo no caeria bien esta mala sorpresa.....

si hay algun truco para hacerla aparecer o en algo fallo seria bueno q me lo digan, pues de ser pesado no son las fotos...


saludos.

SOLO LA FOTO DEL CONDOR APARECE COMPLETO......


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Estan buenísimas las fotos fayo, son las mejores tomas que te veo mostrar y salud por eso ! Gracias por compartirlas !


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que cantidad de edificios nuevos en la Av. Brasil buenas fotos fayo.

saludos


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Realmente como ha cambiado la Avenida Brasil, la ultima vez q estuvé en Lima, creo que no habia ningún edificio alto o al menos de más de 5 pisos, increible casi no la pude reconocer. El Centro financiario aún le falta mucho para tener un buen skyline, si lo comparamos con otras ciudades Sudamericanas como Santiago y Bogota. Hay muchisimo espacio aún para crecer hacia las alturas. Gracias Fayo, por mostrarnos nuevas fotos de Lima, q va cambiando poco a poco.







. Esta es la Avenida Brazil, muy cerca de donde vivía en Lima.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

gracias a todos......ojala hayan visto todas las fotos, y si lo han visto quisieran que opinen y muestren la mejor foto.

tengo algunas mas.....




pronto fotos de guayaquil.....ecuador y lugares intermedios como piura.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

el acuario









adivinen donde queda esta foto



















de vuelta a la calida city.

tarapoto airport


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

*Quiz...*

Es el cruce de la Av. Juan de Aliaga con Félix Dibós, Magdalena del Mar :banana: ... cerca a San Isidro









Muy buenas fotos .... la de Agua Dulce hubiera sido perfecta si no es por los urinarios que salen ahi .... :wallbash:


----------



## Lima2020 (Feb 9, 2008)

Excelente el mejoramiento del aeropuerto de Pto. Maldonado.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas imágenes, te has paseado muy bien por Lima!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*ATENCION. SOBRE LAS FOTOS*

HE DESCUBIERTO LO SIGUIENTE:

las fotos se abriran todas en la pantalla si es que al hacer copiar de la pagina IMAGESHACK.US o cualquier otro, éste este cargada....o sea haya sido bien abierta.

si se le carga al foro si haber abierto la foto, tampoco se notara bien la foto en el foro........................claro q tambien las fotos no sean muy grandes o la pc no cargue por lo pesado de la pagina cuando hay muchas fotos.


pues ni yo puedo ver mis propias fotos en la primera segunda o tercera pagina.....que mala suerte.....

saludos













esta se abre bien....por ejemplo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Se ven muy bien todas las fotos fayo, y de paso estan bien tomadas. Me gustaron muchas de ellas y demuestran ángulos pocas veces vistos. Saludos.


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Geniales tus fotos Fayo. Particularmente me gusta mucho esa foto que tomaste del aeropuerto de Tarapoto. Sería genial si pudieras mostrarnos un poquito mas de su interior para ver como quedó su remodelación.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

el nuevo y el viejo por demoler


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

fayo said:


>


Juan de Aliaga en Magdalena ¿no? Muy buena toma.



fayo said:


>


Cebras <3

En fin, te recomiendo usar tinypic en lugar de imageshack... Es más ligero y versátil.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*aplicando tinypic...............*










gracias a Herbie Fully Loaded.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Aeropuerto de Tarapoto*

Fayo : Qué bonito está el aeropuerto de Tarapoto...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^Es verdad, es uno de los aeropuertos mejor equipados del país, tiene muy buenas instalaciones. El aeropuerto de Pucallpa es muy similar al de Tarapoto en equipamiento e infraestructura también.


----------

